# From the Ashes



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Excellent article on the Suns: http://grantland.com/features/from-the-ashes/


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just came here to post this. Way to beat me to the punch!


Really was a great article and gives a good explanation as to why we are doing so well this year. I'm really liking the way our Front Office(Head Coach and UP) are blending things and have a clear path they want to take. Even Sarver seems to have turned the corner.


----------

